# Excel Boats River Jet



## dimecovers3 (Apr 4, 2010)

I need a good river jet that can double as a small reservoir bass boat and a duck boat. Anyone have any experience with these?
https://www.excelboats.net/RiverJet.html


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2010)

Never heard of them! But the boats look nice. Thanks for the link!


----------



## wyodeputy (Apr 5, 2010)

dimecovers3 said:


> I need a good river jet that can double as a small reservoir bass boat and a duck boat. Anyone have any experience with these?
> https://www.excelboats.net/RiverJet.html



Disclaimer: no I've never owned one but ... 

I've looked them over pretty heavily. They are a VERY popular boat with the mud motors, namely Mud Buddy who (I believe) owns a part of the business. 

Excel is on the cutting edge of aluminum boat design. They've developed craftsmanship not heard of in the "jon boat / flatbottom" market. I may sound like a spokesman but I don't own one ... only wish I could cause they are pricey ... (also a little on the heavy side). Anybody that owns a Mud buddy (I do) is likely familiar with the Excel line. 

I can't speak about how they'd do with an outboard jet but If I were in the market for a new boat and wanted to put a jet on it, I would not hesitate to go with Excel.


----------



## minicuda (Apr 7, 2010)

They look amazing. I love the black river jet.


----------

